#  > General Zone >  > Petroleum Club >  >  >  I am looking for api 13d  sixth edition 2010

## pgmpuma

DOES ANY BODY HAVE THIS GUIDE? HELME PLEASE!!!!
API RP 13D
Recommended Practice on the Rheology and Hydraulics of Oil-well Drilling Fluids, Sixth Edition


Edition of this API RP 13D: 6thSee More: I am looking for api 13d  sixth edition 2010

----------


## ventis

send me your email address

----------


## pgmpuma

this is my email adress pgmpuma@hotmail.com
thanks

----------


## azmo85

hi ventis,

can you email it to me as well, my email address: azmo85@gmail.com

----------


## dfchicaiza

hi ventis,

can you email it to me as well, my email address: dfchicaiza@hotmail.com

----------


## alizadeh91

Hi ventis,
can you email it to me too  :Smile:  ,  my email address : m.alizadeh91@gmail.com

----------


## daongocha

Hi Ventis,
Can you send me this standard to daongocha@gmail.com ?
Thanks a lot,





> send me your email address

----------

